# 24-70mm f2.8L II USM EF Lens on sale at camera canada, any one order from them ?



## d4wkf (Mar 31, 2012)

it's show that 24-70mm f2.8L II USM EF Lens on sale at camera Canada and the shipment within 2 days are they real ????? 

http://www.cameracanada.com/enet-cart/product.asp?pid=5175B002

any one order or preorder from them ?????


----------



## Daniel Flather (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes, I got my 8-15, 24L, and 5D3 from them.


----------



## dunkers (Apr 2, 2012)

Could this be a potentially cruel April Fools Joke?


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 2, 2012)

dunkers said:


> Could this be a potentially cruel April Fools Joke?



You would have to be foolish to risk pissing off customers that much, I'm not sure what to make of this one. But I'd say if B&H and Adorama don't have it yet then I doubt these guys do.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 2, 2012)

What makes you think it's shipping in 2 days? Is it this line?

"Shipping is *usually* within 1-2 days."

That line seems to be shown for every product they sell, including the hood for the new 24-70 II, even though that product is listed as Special Order, and also including the 1D X which is listed as Out of Stock.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 2, 2012)

d4wkf said:


> it's show that 24-70mm f2.8L II USM EF Lens on sale at camera Canada and the shipment within 2 days are they real ?????
> 
> http://www.cameracanada.com/enet-cart/product.asp?pid=5175B002
> 
> any one order or preorder from them ?????



Top story on CR today is 24-70 II may be delayed until July! So I wouldn't trust that Camera Canada.

I guess it also means no way to get a kitted 5D3 for a discount for a long while now too, so forget 5D3 then.


----------



## drjlo (Apr 5, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> d4wkf said:
> 
> 
> > it's show that 24-70mm f2.8L II USM EF Lens on sale at camera Canada and the shipment within 2 days are they real ?????
> ...



If you are a glass-half-full kind of person, perhaps Canon is heeding its customers regarding the ludicrous $2300 price without IS and decided to release their "Plan B" version WITH IS for the same price? ;D


----------



## dpinparis (Apr 5, 2012)

Amazon France have also added the lens. 

http://www.amazon.fr/Canon-5175B005-Objectif-optique-EF-24-70/dp/B0076FS09A/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1333645577&sr=8-2

Bloody expensive though, 2,700 euros! Is that price for real?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 5, 2012)

drjlo said:


> If you are a glass-half-full kind of person, perhaps Canon is heeding its customers regarding the ludicrous $2300 price without IS and decided to release their "Plan B" version WITH IS for the same price?



That glass would need to be half full of a concoction of several potent hallucinogens and mood elevators in an alchohol base...


----------



## infared (Apr 5, 2012)

OK...gotta say...Camera Canada's website does not surf very well or give clear information. On the 24-70mm f/2.8II page..it just doesn't say if its a pre-order or anything. (also...the only way I could get to the len's page was thru the link here...I went to the site and tried to do a search...60 pages come up in the search for the lens...starting with point and shoot cameras (yes..I tried to search every which way)....then if you try to go to the Canon lens section...the choices are "tele-zooms", "wide-angle-zooms" "Normal primes"etc..?????...no kit zooms or normal zooms or anything like that?????? It is as if someone who knew nothing about photographer's needs put their search categories together? Go figure....
Anyway..... the 5D III body-only says "in stock"...that little ditty is not listed on the new zoom lens page (the page says nothing other than the lens is on sale.......so I think it is a pretty safe bet that they DO NOT have the lens a week early....especially with the delay rumor.
I sent them an email to ask...just in case.
Hope that helps.
I really want that lens, too....I sold my 24-105mm to buy it..and now I am standing here with my pants down!!! LOL! ....oh well.


----------

